
HBO's 'Watchmen' Misses the Point of Watchmen - bobzankz
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/watchmen-sky-atlantic-hbo
======
remotecool
I just wish they would keep the politics out of it. It's a thinly veiled
attempt to shit on the right and compare it to modern times. It's even
mentioned in the first episode.

The irony is that I only see the left regularly going after people with
extreme violence in an organized group(like Antifa).

